# Minimum Amps for a service



## Fusion (May 13, 2010)

Article 230 - services.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

220.82(a)
225.39(c)
230.79(c)


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

230.79 (C) One-Family Dwellings. For a one-family dwelling,
the service disconnecting means shall have a rating of not
less than 100 amperes, 3-wire.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

There is no NEC minimum service size.

If you do the calculations in Article 220 and come up with 30 amps you could install a 30 amp service.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I used to build a lot of 30 amp services for billboards, traffic signals, and school zone warning signs. The linemen bitch and moan when they discover they have some #10's or #8's to tap up to.


----------



## Fusion (May 13, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I used to build a lot of 30 amp services for billboards, traffic signals, and school zone warning signs. The linemen bitch and moan when they discover they have some #10's or #8's to tap up to.


Why are linemen such primadonnas? It's not like they're smart or anything. :laughing:


----------



## rivermanchris (Dec 27, 2009)

Fusion said:


> Why are linemen such primadonnas? It's not like they're smart or anything. :laughing:


This is a very True Statement.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> There is no NEC minimum service size.
> 
> If you do the calculations in Article 220 and come up with 30 amps you could install a 30 amp service.


 
But you won't find a 30a meter can.:no: Not that it matters.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> But you won't find a 30a meter can.:no: Not that it matters.


Woop-dee-doo. 

You could install a million amp meter can, if such a thing existed, for a 30 amp service. It's always okay to install equipment that is "heavier duty" than you really need, but it's just wasteful. In this case, if a 100 amp rated meter can is the smallest commonly available, that's what you use. Adapting some #10's to the lugs is the only real obstacle.


----------



## Dan1973 (9 mo ago)

NEC 2020 
230,23 (B) Minimum size. 
The conductors shall not be smaller than #8 copper or 6 AL. This would make it that the minimum service size would be 50A.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i agree .... but they fixed it 12 years ago


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Dan1973 said:


> NEC 2020
> 230,23 (B) Minimum size.
> The conductors shall not be smaller than #8 copper or 6 AL. This would make it that the minimum service size would be 50A.


Go ask your utility if a 50 service is OK and see what they say.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m closing this thread because it’s twelve years old. Those code rules may not even apply anymore.


----------

